# Small film-ish covering on part of my oscar's eye



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello, I am going to beg for help here, I just seem to have the worst luck with raising an aquarium so I look to you guys for help. I just started my new aquarium (if you search for older posts from me, you'll understand the need). So I did a fish-less cycle with fish-food. Went very smooth, Ammonia spike, slight nitrite spike, followed by a nitrate spike. 

I changed 50-60% of the water, had a reading of 0 on everything and started with 4 zebra danios. I kept them for 2 days with no problems what so ever. I knew my goal was to eventually get an oscar, so happy with my results, I picked up an Oscar from the fish store. Tiny, cute little guy, no more than an inch big if that. 

First day I noticed nothing wrong at all, come the second day, I notice the 4 danios only swim at the top of the tank when the light is off, and the Oscar frequents the Top but still moves around. As I turn the light on they freak-out for a bit then swim around the entire tank, not staying in any one particular area.

This goes on for a few days, today is day 6. I've been testing the water everyday, feeding the fish with flakes for the danios and pellets for the oscar. My tests are still reporting 0 for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates. But today upon further investigation (or staring at my fish tank), I noticed a small film-ish looking covering to part of Oscar's(yes I named my Oscar Oscar) eye. I've been trying to find online what it can be, I've gotten results that it is a fungus, a parasite, poor nutrition, high ammonia, ect.... I can't distinguish between what it is and what is the proper cure.


Please help me, I am so proud of having great numbers, that I want to give this little guy the best envirornment to live. 


Also just to include, this is a 55gallon tank.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Please fill this out to the best of your ability:

*CONSULT FORM*

How big is the tank?
55g

Is it uncycled or cycled?
Cycled

How much water do you change?

How often do you change the water?

*WATER STATS*
_Please try to answer these to the best of your ability. If you do not have a test kit, please bring a sample of tankwater to the nearest local pet store. They should test it for cheap, but most of the time free. Write the actual numbers down, don’t take ‘okay’, ‘low’ or ‘fine’ for an answer._

Temperature:

pH:

Ammonia:

Nitrite:

Nitrate:

*OTHER QUESTIONS*

What type(s) of filter are you running (Brand, Model, type of media)?

How big is the Oscar?

When did you get him?

List all other tankmates:


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Please fill this out to the best of your ability:
> 
> *CONSULT FORM*
> 
> ...


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm the infection sounds bacterial... did he come from the pet store like that?

Also any info you can give us on the medicine you gave him (main ingredient, etc)


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't given him any medication yet because I wasn't sure what is the right plan of action or medicine to give. What is the best type of bacterial medication to give him for that?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay here is an awesome flow chart for cloudy eye disorders in fish. Could you at least describe whether his eye problem most resembles a, b, c, etc and I can tell you what brands of medicine contain the ingredient they recommend for treatment?


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

It turns out it is Ick. It just spread to the body of my danios, so I raised the tempature, put the medication in, and removed the carbon. Hopefully I don't lose anyone to this.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wait how did you figure its ich?! 

Ich manifests as white spots that look exactly like grains of salt sticking to your fish. Is this what you are seeing?


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah my danios are covered on their body with patches of white


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Patches?!

Are they fuzzy, smooth, etc?

Like I said, ich is distinctly little white bumps that look exactly like single grains of salt or sugar. Google some pictures. If it doesn't look exactly like the pictures, not ich.

Patches of white, in my experience is more indicative to a bacterial infection which would make sense if your oscar has a suspected bacterial infection on his eye.


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

It's odd because it looks like groups of salt at places and then just single grains in other


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it possible to treat for both at the same time? And what should I use if it is bacterial?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Normally I don't recommend this but since you have already started the ich treatment and since the small wounds left by ich could get infected by current bacteria I will tell you this:

Treat with both the ich meds and antibiotics, just make sure you aerate the water REALLY well (buy an air pump and an airstone, it will come in handy for future illnesses). the course of antibiotics should only take a week thankfully and after that continue to treat the ich for a month.


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for all the help, I started treating them for bacteria yesterday, I notice they aren't really swimming much anymore, and haven't ate in like 2 days. Not only that my room is now starting to smell, I am just hoping that it takes awhile for the medicine to kick in.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Smell?! What like?

Try tempting them with some frozen bloodworms... it helps sick fish a lot when you can get them to eat.

Also try keeping the tank lights off so they aren't as stressed and be sure to get an air pump running in there.


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

It smells like warm dirty socks. I have the lights off, and the air pumps running.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

phew


----------



## joeyburger (Mar 5, 2010)

I wanted to add my ammonia is at 0 still along with nitrites and nitrates, so the smell shouldn't be that.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you treating with maracyn because that stuff smells WRONG. I wouldn't think too much of it if your water stats are fine.


----------

